# Job in Mount Edgecombe



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi All,
Thanks a lot for ExpatFourms for giving this opportunity to ask Questions.
Thanks a ton.

I got a job offer in Mount Edgecombe in SA and its near Durban.

here goes my questions...
Which will be the best place for me to stay ?I goggled and fond out that I can stay near Umhlanga Rocks How safe are these 2 places ?

Do we have a proper transportation from the above place to Mount Edgecombe

What is the most popular mode of transportation in SA (Mptor Bike/Car/BUS)

Cost of living in this area.

Thanks a lot for your answers in Advance..


Regards
Marla


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Marla,

Don't know the areas really at all. Umhlanga I think would be quite expensive (very popular coastal area). Main mode of transport in SA is the car if you can afford it (public transport is generally over-crowded and often dangerous for various reasons). Cost of living in SA is generally quite high... do a search on this forum and you should get an idea.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Mount Edgecombe, Umhlanga rocks is a very expensive area.Public transport would be ok/not so good depending on whereabouts in Umhlanga you stay. But own car would be much preferable in that area!


----------

